# No Power Tools Tutorial



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys its SlinghotME here I'm just documenting my progress with my scrap plywood ferret hunter in case anyone is in a similar condition (no 
power tools).

Step 1. Template and Design
I started by choosing a design and printing it out. I chose the ferret hunter by bill hays.








Step 2. Cutting
I started the building phase by cutting out the basic shape with hacksaws, woodsaws, and plain old saws. Continue cutting basic shape until good enough for sanding.








Step 3 Sanding
I'm going to get access to my first power tool tommorow. I will learn how how to use a dremel with sanding attachment XD. Otherwise just use plain ol sandpaper and files. Start with coarse file then smoother file then 80 grit sandpaper then just keep increasing grit till its smooth. Use pebble shooters video for more in depth tutorial.

Step 4 Finish/Varnish
I have no idea. Sorry guys.

P.S. this is just basic tutorial for newbies like me and people with no power tools. Experts don't need to follow this (duh they are experts), just help fill in the blanks for those new guys here.

ThankYou all! -SlinghotME


----------



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

BTW guys this tutorial isn't finished yet so, no haters please.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Only one advice... If you use powertools... Reduce speed.. More speed equal to more risk of mold

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Subscribed.

Can you tell us what wood you used? My HD has lots of ply, buy most appears softwood and many only good on one side. Unless I want to buy a full sheet of 4x8'


----------



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

i used 18mm plywood. its probably around b-c grade.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh S**t ... I'm convinced it was aluminum or Steel after the picture.. Because of this I give my 2 cent 
Now I look closer :facepalm:

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice so far...am sure some new comers can benefit from your timely post. I think more would make their own frames if encouraged that it doesn't take power tools to make a slingshot. Volp did a video on this subject as well.

The only power tool I use is a band saw but the band saw cuts are off the cutting line a bit and of course need a lot of rasping/sanding and they could be made with an ordinary saw...difference in time may be 15 minutes max.,I use the band saw just because I have it. Slots are cut by hand with a hack saw (in any material) then sanded smooth. Sometimes I chuck a home made sanding drum into my drill to speed up sanding but it's not necessary.

I would thin polyurethane (PU abbreviated) about 50% with the correct thinner and let the frame soak in it an hour, covered, so it won't evaporate. Then remove it, let the excess run off and drip off, wiping any drip off the end, preferably hang it and let it dry 2 days just to be sure it's really dry. Light sand again (500-600 git) and urethane it again with the 50% thinned PU, do these steps two or three times, sanding with fine paper or fine steel wool each time. A final fine steel wooling and buff with an old T shirt makes a nice semi matt finish easy to grip and attractive. If you use standard varnish it's slow drying. You could soak in linseed 24 hours, wipe and let it sit 2 weeks to polymerize but that won't fill voids in the plywood.

I fill voids with a mix of clear epoxy and fine saw dust from sanding (not from sawing..that's course). Plywood is prone to have voids.

If you can buy a can of PU spray it's better in the long run than brush painting...brush painting PU leaves brush marks since PU dries very fast. The thinned down PU to soak the frame first in penetrates well...and plasticizes the wood once it's dry.

If it's pine plywood you used, it's not the strongest stuff so be cognizant of that...if it's hardwood thin lamination cabinet grade plywood, that's much stronger. Before you make any band attachment, post the work on progress first...there are some caveats using pine or spectraply plywood for certain band attachments...breakage results.


----------



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for your in sight Chuck! Looking forward to that. BTW it took me 5 hours to cut the basic shape XD. Hopefully the dremel can finish the job. This my first slingshot and I occasionally cut past the line and into the good side. How would you fix that? 
Thanks


----------

